# unbelievably cruel.



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

This is beyond belief how someone could do this. A US serviceman (or possibly a contractor) disgraced his uniform by video taping himself throwing an 8week old puppy over a cliff while on duty in Iraq.

http://heraldnet.com/article/20080303/NEWS01/367822819

** Do not watch the video if you are squeamish. **


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I guess the video was removed.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOT05DsbrAU

It makes you sick to watch.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

There is no reason for such cruelty, I hope he is brought up on charges and expelled from the Army..........I'm just in shock......


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

The news is suggesting he's been identified. The marine base where he is stationed is not happy about that video and has suggested he will be prosecuted.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

I better not read it.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm still in shock......I cant get over it........I'm sorry I watched....I hope they nail him to the wall. I wonder how much of that goes on that ISNT video taped??? I feel ill.........


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Looks real to me.


----------



## fritz1 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BetsyI'm still in shock......I cant get over it........I'm sorry I watched....I hope they nail him to the wall. I wonder how much of that goes on that ISNT video taped??? I feel ill.........


I thought the same, I wished I could reach through the screen and touch the POS I would like to throw him off a cliff, sorry just hit a nerve he just thought he was so cool with that stupid smile and remark he doesn't deserve that uniform


----------



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

That is horrible!! I hope it turns out to be fake as others have suggested.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Even if it is faked, the idea and sentiment are still real. He's a complete scum bag. 

It sure looked real to me.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree wet dog, real or fake, the absolute lack of human decency is absent......I like dogs so much better than people most of the time, its actions like this that reinforce my belief that between dogs and humans.....dogs are the better of us all.....dogs are not evil or mean


----------



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes I agree with you Wetdog, I was just hoping for the sake of the puppy that it turns out to be fake and the pup was unharmed. The person who threw it is also in my opinion a total jacka**.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I second what everyone else has said already. If this was, in fact, a real puppy that was tossed, the guy who threw the puppy, as well as the two morons with him (the one with the camera and the one we see in one of the shots), need to be prosecuted. Cruelty to animals, by the way, is an offense punishable under the UCMJ.



> Quote:I hope he is brought up on charges and expelled from the Army


These guys are not soldiers, they are Marines.


----------



## Nina (Jun 5, 2007)

I was going to watch it, but then thought better of it.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

It says in the beginning that the pup was yelping- then they try to say well maybe it was fake, or already dead. I have quite a few military family members and several close friends in the USMC- and peices of crap like this one disgrace their uniform, their country, and those they serve with. This really enraged me.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianI second what everyone else has said already. If this was, in fact, a real puppy that was tossed, the guy who threw the puppy, as well as the two morons with him (the one with the camera and the one we see in one of the shots), need to be prosecuted. Cruelty to animals, by the way, is an offense punishable under the UCMJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I realized the error too late, dont tell my husband that I didnt make the correct distinction, he would be very disapointed in me.....


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Most of the videos have been removed from youtube, but I saw it last night. What a sick person. I do believe that the audio was added, whether the puppy was alive or dead or fake. Because in the background you can hear other dogs barking. Still, joke or not they should be punished.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

Regardless of whether it's real or not (I do think it's real), the fact remains he disgraced his uniform and he has brought additional hardship on his brothers in uniform because they will be left holding the bag of bad publicity this idiot has brought on US service personnel.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They just showed it on MSNBC. Very sick. Sadly, I am betting stuff like that happens way more often than we think. 

Of course there is the whole animal abuse-people abuse link, etc. so that is someone who needs a lot of help among other things.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw the head line this morning on the news site that I keep as my home page and I didn't open it then and I can't now. In fact I didn't open any of the head lines today, they were all so disturbing and sad.

An act like this when someone hurts something or someone so innocent; is pure evil.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

There are two ways to get famous on the internet: The first is to do something incredibly clever or cool, and the second is to do something incredibly stupid. The stupid route is often the most expedient.

It looks like someone has altered (or forged) his personal page on myspace. This guys life is over.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=216791690

BTW: The news is saying he returned to the states in October, so it seems this is an old video. The good news is that they won't have to wait for him to return from his tour in Iraq to prosecute him.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:The good news is that they won't have to wait for him to return from his tour in Iraq to prosecute him.


It would make no difference if he were still in Iraq. The Marines can prosecute him there, too.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Marines or not, they need to be panished. It is a shame for US Marines.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CalipsoRegardless of whether it's real or not (I do think it's real), the fact remains he disgraced his uniform and he has brought additional hardship on his brothers in uniform because they will be left holding the bag of bad publicity this idiot has brought on US service personnel.


Whether fake or not, as Fred said, it's a terribly sick notion to even have. All of them should be prosecuted to the extent it's found to be real with the added impact, as Calipso points out, that this terrible disgrace for a human being let alone Marine has had on those who serve honorably.


----------



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree Lisa... I'm just trying to add a bit of insight to the abilities people have over the internet. 

On a more serious note, the Solder should have simply just left the animal where he lay. But as a young man, and we all have known them they don't always think appropriately specially when and among friends...

These kids are sent to hostile territories to fight for a reason unknown, and the only family and friends they have are each other. The only thing this boy is guilty of is bad judgment...

I hope I don't upset you, i agree with you, I just have been there. former US MARINE 2nd MAW 1984-90

PS: The Solder may not have been the one responsible for editing and releasing this video either.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DocSocI agree Lisa... I'm just trying to add a bit of insight to the abilities people have over the internet.
> 
> On a more serious note, the Solder should have simply just left the animal where he lay. But as a young man, and we all have known them they don't always think appropriately specially when and among friends...
> 
> ...


I agree. Let's hope it was just an insensitive idiotic "young person in a high degree of stress" thing that happened and he will look back and think "what the h*ll was wrong with me". Hopefully the dog was dead before it got tossed.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You know what really bothers me about the media coverage and a lot of the online discussions on this story? It's the fact that both the media and people discussing it keep referring to these guys as SOLDIERS and referring to "kicking them out of the ARMY." 

That makes me SO MAD. I am a soldier in the Army. THESE are not SOLDIERS. They are not in the Army. They are Marines. In the Marine Corps. 

If people are going to report about this, they need to report about it properly. The Army has nothing to do with this, don't start badmouthing the Army because of something THREE IDIOTS did in the Marine Corps.


----------



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah but pointing fingers is not the answer Historian... Does it matter? NO!!! They are jerks and less then human at this point... just like their opponents in that horrible country, where war is breed into the youth... Again being an idiot is not a crime... Being a horrible human isn't either except in whatever gods eyes you worship...

Marines happen to BE SOLDERS, more then the other branches all rolled up in one! being a rifle-man is inbreed into the genetic makeup of a MARINE, not so for ARMY. And when everyone else is wondering when they or if they will be called to action the US MARINE CORP is kicking proper [email protected]! everywhere it goes... NO QUESTIONS ASKED...

We both served our country, I served with the best Army had to offer, the Rangers, and the NAVY, Corp Man... I love those guys with all my heart, and would give my life for them!!! Obviously you have a different opinion of that, kinda like a gang or something??? Whatever...

But this thread is not discussing who wipes the butt of this country best! It's about IDIOTS... And as LISA said above we all look back on things and at some point say "What the **** was I thinking"


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more bothered by the situation then who was involved in it or what the media reports.

Why are they not considered "soldiers". Definition of soldier is "one who serves in a militant organization". Do marines not qualify? I don't get it.

Yours is not the first post I've seen this reference to and that is why I'm asking.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Trust me, I am bothered by the whole story. This should have never happened and the people who did it were (are) a complete disgrace to the uniform and to human beings as a whole. What they did was disgusting.

But it does bother me when the media reports badly. The Army gets enough crap on an ongoing basis, we don't need the media to put something on the Army because they can't tell the difference between the services.

In the US Armed Forces, a soldier is a member of the US Army. Members of the US Marine Corps are referred to as Marines, members of the US Navy as Sailors, and members of the US Air Force as airmen. A Marine is not a Sailor, a Sailor is not an Airman, and an Airman is not a Soldier. All the services are very proud of their titles, and the individual branches do not like it when their titles are used to describe a service member in another branch. 

Marines don't like to be called soldiers, they get quite offended about that. At the same time, soldiers would like to not be dragged through the mud for what two idiots who happen to be Marines did. Because the general public will project this on the military as a whole.

Lastly, if the media can't tell the difference, they need to stick with the terminology "service member" or "serviceman".


----------



## RUGER1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Good post DocSoc.


----------



## RUGER1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chris, I think 99% of the general public would refer to any or all service personal as soldiers. They don't know the difference, other than a sailor in the navy.
The poor pup was not thrown into the ocean so that eliminates the sailors.
It's about animal cruelty, not name that service man's branch.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Chris, I think 99% of the general public would refer to any or all service personal as soldiers.


Yes, and a very large percentage would refer to German Shepherds as "those vicious police dogs." 

You are right - it is about animal cruelty. I'm not sure where I'm saying anywhere that it is not? I'm pretty sure I was quite clear that I think what they did was disgusting.

But if we're going to talk about it, we need to make sure we don't drag people into it who had nothing to do with it at all. If the media makes it a specific point to say that these were people in the military, rather than, say average citizens, house painters, firefighters, etc., then they need to either put "service members" or put the correct branch of service.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> 
> In the US Armed Forces, a soldier is a member of the US Army. Members of the US Marine Corps are referred to as Marines, members of the US Navy as Sailors, and members of the US Air Force as airmen. A Marine is not a Sailor, a Sailor is not an Airman, and an Airman is not a Soldier. All the services are very proud of their titles, and the individual branches do not like it when their titles are used to describe a service member in another branch.


Ahhhh...thanks for the explanation. Makes sense now.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> But if we're going to talk about it, we need to make sure we don't drag people into it who had nothing to do with it at all. If the media makes it a specific point to say that these were people in the military, rather than, say average citizens, house painters, firefighters, etc., then they need to either put "service members" or put the correct branch of service.


I get where your coming from. It's important for members of the military to be given their correct title. As passionate as the military is about being who they are (and rightfully so), it is only appropriate to address them correctly. 

To us "average" citizens though a soldier is anyone in the military. Maybe not the Navy though. I've always considered them sailors. It's a common mistake, but now I know the difference.









Yea, the media should get it right (in a perfect world), but what can ya say. It's the media.  They don't care about details unless it's going to impact the story and make it more dramatic.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

As a former Marine, trust me, none of us want to be associated with SOLDIERS. SOLDIERS, as you call them, were called ROCKS by my platoon. I'll let you figure out why.
Still, you are correct. It was not a SOLDIER who was involved in this. It was a MARINE. Honestly, I didn't see him referred to as anything other than a Marine in the reports I saw last night. (Local CBS broadcast and national CBS broadcast.) 
The real truth of this is that the MARINE wasn't properly trained. MOST aren't anymore. The Drill Instructors at Paris Island and Hollywood have had their hands tied by the liberals of the world in what they can and cannot do with recruits. People don't take it seriously anymore.
"Oh, don't hit little Davy! He's trying to be a good boy and serve his country!"
In reality what little Davy's doing is probably trying to get money for college, or build a life, or just do something to get out of mommy and daddy's house. NO one tells these kids what they are doing is agreeing to fight our wars, regardless of when or where that might be.
Boot camp should be the scariest, toughest thing in the world. You should LIVE in mortal fear for your life every day you're there. Why? Because then when you ARE in Iraq, or Vietnam, or Afghanistan, or wherever, you won't go throwing a puppy off a **** cliff because you're so scared you can't think straight, but no. Once oyu figure out that your DI can't do anything but make you do more push-ups, and once you realize that after three or four weeks of push-ups you can do as many as need be, then you aren't scared. You aren't afraid. You start to relax. When I was at P.I. we never relaxed. Ever. Then when the real S__T hits the fan, you aren't ready for it, even though that's what you signed up for in the first place. 
In MY Marine Corps this guy would have "punished" before a court martial would ever have been convened. Of course, in MY Marine Corps we didn't have streaming video over the internet.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

> Quote: If people are going to report about this, they need to report about it properly.


Chris,

This isn't a problem peculiar to this story. Accurate reporting is a problem everywhere --- the story about Rolo keeps referring to the "dog that bit his neighbor," yet the dog never bit her. The paramedic report stated "abrasions and contusions."

Every day, stories about "pit bull" attacks are reported, yet there are few corrections issued when the dogs end up being some Heinz 57 or a labrador retriever or a sheltie, etc.

Ignorance is an epidemic and the media reports whatever is the most sensational headline, without regard to the accuracy.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

This dipstick is here in Washington State. A lovely representative from our great state.









I saw this on the news this morning. They live in Monroe, Washington and they've been getting death threats since this news story broke. They had to remove the phone due to all the negative calls they are receiving. Good, it's just beginning. 

The news coverage here has correctly called them Marines. 

If these three morons are still enlisted they all need a dishonerable discharge and to be brought up on the full extent of charges. 

These pathetic worms need to be kicked off the same cliff and see how they fare.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

> Quote:Ignorance is an epidemic and the media reports whatever is the most sensational headline, without regard to the accuracy.


I totally agree.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2004261286_marine05m.html

I'm glad I didn't watch the video as they describe the puppy yelping after it's thrown off the cliff.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: PNWGSD
> If these three morons are still enlisted they all need a dishonerable discharge and to be brought up on the full extent of charges.
> 
> These pathetic worms need to be kicked off the same cliff and see how they fare.


I think the Marines should have the pleasure of prosecuting and incarcerating these fools for 1) the act itself, and 2) disgracing the uniform they wear. And then they can give them their dishonarable discharge.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

ABC news ran a segment defending these morons claiming they were simply stressed out. Sorry, but to me they sure looked like they were having fun hurting that puppy.

Throw the book at them. Let them spend time with the psychiatrist while rotting in a brig.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree on both accounts. 

Throw the book at 'em in order. I'd love to give them a private blanket party my darned self. 

I mean come on, stress will cause you to throw a poor defenseless puppy to it's painfull and slow death? Aren't the marines supposed to fight for the defenseless? 

Just a horrible story all around.


----------



## mrgsdolch (Oct 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: PNWGSDAren't the marines supposed to fight for the defenseless?


Yes they are, however, these are not "normal" marines. Other Marines, like myself, would refer to these types as "S--tbag", an unwanted term in our branch. It pertains to anyone seen as not fit to perform their duties as a Marine, or just an all-around a$$hole thats needs to be shot before he gets his whole platoon killed. I've had quite a few run ins with these types, more than a few ending in a good, old fashioned beat down. IMO, court matial is too good for these rejects. But, I don't think they should be thrown off a cliff, either. Maybe tied to a large boulder and rolled down an embankment into a mine field.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

****, as a former Marine I completely disagree. It was an Iraqi puppy, let them sit in an Iraqi jail. For the maximum term. And make sure everyone in there KNOWS they're Marines and do NOT treat them special (IE seperate from general population). They won't be throwing anymore puppies off the cliff.
And this "stressed out" angle is ridiculous. **** liberal media. Look! Its a chance to make this Bush's fault! Quick! Get it!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Just awful. Sounds like the public may take care of it themselves. Good.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

if i knew who this so called "marine" was i'd throw his *** over that ***** cliff!!!...son of a **** needs to get what he deserves!!!!!!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I hate these men, so stress would cause a person to throw a defenseless, beautiful little cuddly puppy to it's death? I would think a rational, intelligent HUMAN BEING would take that opportunity in that high stress situation and hug and cuddle that precious little puppy, that would reduce your stress effing idiots!!!!!


----------



## fritz1 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEI hate these men, so stress would cause a person to throw a defenseless, beautiful little cuddly puppy to it's death? <span style="color: #FF0000">I would think a rational, intelligent HUMAN BEING would take that opportunity in that high stress situation and hug and cuddle that precious little puppy, that would reduce your stress effing idiots!!!!!


</span>

Couldn't have said better my dogs are the only ones who calm and sooth me better than any thing, this isn't about stress, its about being a tough mean A$$ cowboy or bad boy, heck not even a real cowboy would do that no offence to cowboys I'm one I guess he impressed all his buddys who just stood there


----------



## fritz1 (Jan 7, 2008)

He and Mike Vick should be together in a cell full of Pits and hungry dogs that chew them slowly or better yet wolves, I pray that dogs soul comes back to haunt him for the rest of his miserable life


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Following is an email I rec'd from a friend in pit/boxer rescue. There is an email address that everyone SHOULD send mail to in order to voice your disgust. Also, send the story and email address to EVERYONE you know and plead with them to email this major as well. A link to the video itself is at the bottom of this post.

E-mailing only takes a moment of one's time. Let this tiny puppy's voice be heard



To: [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, March 12, 2008 9:29:45 PM
Subject: [AABRFostersAndVolunteers] Attn: Major General Robert E. Milstead, Jr. RE: Animal abuse by US Marine

Attn: Major General Robert E. Milstead, Jr.
Director, Public Affairs
U.S. Marines

Re: http://www.dumpert. nl/mediabase/ 43462/9fb16ab3/ us_soldaat_ gooit_puppy. html

Dear Sir,
I am appalled by a video recorded by a US Marine which seems to show a puppy being thrown to it's death. It has been seen in many research studies that individuals who inflict cruelty against animals are on their way to, if not already inflicting abuse on children and women. Our jails are full of murderers who started out abusing animals. 

If nothing else it is the sign of a sick and unstable mind, and if true this individual should a) not be allowed to carry a weapon, b) be prosecuted, and c) be treated for his sickness.

Please do not take this lightly, and please do not try to bury this. The Michael Vic story should ring loudly in the ears of the military who will investigate this incident.

Sincerely,
Sandy Trehy
Kings Park NY
Director, Adoptaboxerrescue. com

Reference : http://www.snopes. com/photos/ military/ throwpuppy. asp


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

The video is still out there. 

He has made comments. The blog posts attributed to Motari read, "I did the dog a favor," and an off-camera observer in the video saying, "that was mean, Motari," seem to attest to their involvement.

Throw him and the camera guy in jail!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=651447&page=0#Post651447


----------

